# And now for something COMPLETELY different



## DrakkarTyrannis (Feb 8, 2012)

I figured I'd share with some of you..as those who have me on Facebook are probably aware by now.

I decided to do drag on Halloween..professional drag. Seeing as though I have no feminine mannerisms, I have the flexibility of a brick, and I don't have a very girly voice..the task seemed impossible. Why am I doing drag you ask? Because it's a visual art form and I've always loved visual/performance art be it in my band or this new avenue.

Why am I mentioning it now in February? Because it takes a LOT of work. For those unaware..making a man resemble a woman takes a lot of makeup skill, a lot of exercise, a lot of planning etc. You have to learn how to do hair/wigs, learn how to pad your body for a more feminine shape, learn the "points of beauty" on a woman and paint your face according to those in order to make your face into a woman's, you have to learn to have more grace and fluidity with your movements, learn to walk in heels, learn how to tuck ( hiding your junk), learn to APPROPRIATELY lip sync..etc..etc..not as simple as throwing on some chick's dress for a laugh.

I don't think many would care but it'd be cool to see how this look progresses over time. The finalized product won't be revealed until Halloween, however I will post pics/vids of progress. I'm seriously considering doing this professionally, as there is money to be made in it. 

Oh..btw..my drag name I owe to a SS.ORG chat convo, Grand Moff Tim especially: Staccia Tori Rape..yes I'm serious.

Anyways..pics are coming. I thought it be something unique to throw on SS.Org for anyone who may be interested now or somewhere down the line.

"Stock" Drakkar:






Modded version coming soon...


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 8, 2012)

Why did I read past the first paragraph


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Feb 8, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Why did I read past the first paragraph



Because you were waiting for the "just kidding, onto hawt chicks with titties" line?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 8, 2012)

Removed because bad joke.


----------



## Dan (Feb 8, 2012)

Saw this on your facebook dude! And ive seen the progress pics. All i can say is:








Good work man  I look forward to seeing the final result!


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Feb 8, 2012)

Dan said:


> Saw this on your facebook dude! And ive seen the progress pics. All i can say is:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know right.  As if I never hear that joke.....constantly


----------



## Dan (Feb 8, 2012)

Don't act like you don't  me


----------



## Cabinet (Feb 8, 2012)

I am excited to see the final result! best of luck to you, dude!


----------



## leandroab (Feb 8, 2012)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


>


----------



## Jontain (Feb 8, 2012)

^





This should be fun to see, only REAL men are happy to pull off drag...


----------



## Xaios (Feb 8, 2012)

The Xzibit photo has been channeled. Inception memes activated.


----------



## Nile (Feb 8, 2012)

I gotta say, you look like one mean bad ass mother fucker in the stock photo. In a good way.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Feb 8, 2012)

Woah..my post just vanished..wtf?

Let's try this again.

The first attempt:





Yeah not cute..BUT it was my first time. After checking my face and seeing what I wanted to change

Second attempt:





A comparison pic for contrast:





Staccia Tori Rape is more of a goth/industrial/metal inspired kinda figure. I researched some drag queens I like and female characters I liked. I decided to use Sindel from Mortal Kombat as a facial template, and the eyebrows are inspired by Jackie Beat. The first couple attempts are more "fish" (drag term for more realistic female) and I wanted an old school drag kind of look..so huge eyebrows are the way to go for that, plus hard contouring on my face.

Most recent attempt:





A dark shot:





It's my first attempt to draw eyebrows instead of using my natural ones. You may notice that the light alters the look a lot. In the dark pic I kinda look like Lil' Kim





Mind you I'm using VERY limited makeup (I actually had to use flour for my foundation since I don't have any yet), and I'm not using brushes or anything. As I get more makeup and tools I'll post pics for contrasting the difference. These pics aren't representative of the "finished" product due Halloween, just showing the progression of my learning.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Feb 9, 2012)

so apart from offers, what did you get for halloween..??? 

great makeover dude!!! i had to re-read the thread to see if i had read it correctly at 1st!!!


----------



## Jontain (Feb 9, 2012)

I'd hit it...


*cough* I mean... * cough* Lol, it really is a stark contrast between the before and after shots man. I have to applaud your effort man, the finsihed result should be quite something.


----------



## Razzy (Feb 9, 2012)




----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Feb 9, 2012)

Razzy said:


>


Fixed


----------



## Pooluke41 (Feb 9, 2012)

Oh god, I remember you talking about this.


----------



## Varcolac (Feb 9, 2012)

Razzy said:


>





It's the eyes. The eyes of a heartless killer.

Edit: seriously though, that's a lot of preparation for hallowe'en, and it's frightening how much a little make-up and a shave can change your face. Are you sucking your cheeks in / pouting extravagantly in those photos, or is that all the work of the cosmetics?


----------



## Iamasingularity (Feb 9, 2012)

Hollllly shit! 

The power of makeup and a good old shave!


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Feb 9, 2012)

Varcolac said:


> It's the eyes. The eyes of a heartless killer.



Speaking of which..latest attempt at higher eyebrows and eyes more suited to what I'm after







I kinda look like a video game character..MISSION ACCOMPLISHED


----------



## The Uncreator (Feb 9, 2012)

I'm so confused - So your spending the rest of this year up until Halloween trying to make yourself a woman JUST for Halloween, or are you actually staying that way/ doing this out of interest?

Haven't been on the forums long enough, so the amount of what-the-fuckkery is staggering right now lol


----------



## tacotiklah (Feb 9, 2012)

Lookin' good sexeh!!!! 

I might wanna throw my hat into this drag race. Of course being half chick DOES give me some advantage.

So whaddya say Stacci? Can Jessica come out to play?


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Feb 9, 2012)

Varcolac said:


> It's the eyes. The eyes of a heartless killer.
> 
> Edit: seriously though, that's a lot of preparation for hallowe'en, and it's frightening how much a little make-up and a shave can change your face. Are you sucking your cheeks in / pouting extravagantly in those photos, or is that all the work of the cosmetics?


 That's contouring..the makeup makes my cheeks more defined.



The Uncreator said:


> I'm so confused - So your spending the rest of this year up until Halloween trying to make yourself a woman JUST for Halloween, or are you actually staying that way/ doing this out of interest?
> 
> Haven't been on the forums long enough, so the amount of what-the-fuckkery is staggering right now lol


It started as just a Halloween thing, but I'm seriously considering making it a profession. I'm a drag queen..not transgendered. I'm not staying this way 24/7..it's the costume for the job. And as stated before it takes a lot of work to pull this off, so I have to start now to have everything I need by Halloween


ghstofperdition said:


> Lookin' good sexeh!!!!
> 
> I might wanna throw my hat into this drag race. Of course being half chick DOES give me some advantage.
> 
> So whaddya say Stacci? Can Jessica come out to play?



Dude I say go for it. Find a drag queen (a good one) to be your drag mother and teach you. Mine hold many titles from pageants and is Miss Wisconsin 2 years in a row. There some similarity in out makeup, obviously because she taught me, but I purposely wanted to keep a bit of her in there since I'm her drag daughter. Jarica Jordan is her name


----------



## great_kthulu (Feb 9, 2012)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Speaking of which..latest attempt at higher eyebrows and eyes more suited to what I'm after
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dear god... you look like kerrigan from starcraft in that shot!

edit: I give you huge props for doing this man! Good luck tucking that MASSIVE pair you are gonna have to try and hide, cus doing something like this takes huge balls!


----------



## tacotiklah (Feb 9, 2012)

Me six months ago:






GIRL MODE ACTIVATE!!!:










And yes I am transgendered so Im transitioning to look like this regularly. It's very much a work in progress, but I'll be clothes and makeup shopping soon.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Feb 9, 2012)

ghstofperdition said:


> Me six months ago:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy shit you look like my boyfriend's ex-roommate..


----------



## Iamasingularity (Feb 9, 2012)

I love this thread.


----------



## tacotiklah (Feb 9, 2012)

Iamasingularity said:


> I love this thread.




Fap, fap, fap, fap....
 


And yeah drak, I see the similarities. I have no eyeliner or stuff for eyebrows, or else I'd get to work on those too.

I can say to all you guys, that after doing this, you will NEVER bitch at your girl for taking too long to get ready ever again. This took about 2-3 weeks of solid practice with makeup, several mach 3 heads for shaving, and covertly raiding my mom's wig and makeup kit undetected. No small feats there. The longest time spent wad about 4 hours prep work because I had to remove so much body hair, plus moisturizing and face scrubs so that the makeup held better and I looked less wrinkled. The actual application took 30 minutes and another five or so to set the wig. I've had gynemastica (sp?) (males that develop breasts) since puberty so that chest is all me; no bras or padding.


----------



## SenorDingDong (Feb 10, 2012)

Doing good so far 

It's strange to think how many women I've seen just walking by in a store who you could pass for just like that.


----------



## ilyti (Feb 14, 2012)

I was actaully kinda expecting:






or even






.. because of the title.http://www.wearysloth.com/Gallery/ActorsJ/8950-12886.gif


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Feb 14, 2012)

ilyti said:


> I was actaully kinda expecting:
> 
> 
> or even
> ...



I'm Emily Howard..and I'm a lady!!


----------



## tacotiklah (Feb 14, 2012)

Just dropped $500+ on clothes, wig and makeup. Expect more pics soon....


----------



## leandroab (Feb 14, 2012)

ghstofperdition said:


> Just dropped $500+ on clothes, wig and makeup. Expect more pics soon....


Dude... wtf.. 

Later on you're selling your guitars to buy "that next level gucci shit"


----------



## tacotiklah (Feb 14, 2012)

Nope, just redoing my wardrobe since all I have are guy clothes.
And I just officially bought myself an Ibby RG570, with plans to get a 7string and a tube amp head. Gear is still my hobby of choice.


----------



## Necris (Feb 14, 2012)

ghstofperdition said:


> Nope, just redoing my wardrobe since all I have are guy clothes.
> And I just officially bought myself an Ibby RG570, with plans to get a 7string and a tube amp head. Gear is still my hobby of choice.


The head needs custom Gucci tolex.


----------



## Customisbetter (Feb 14, 2012)

Dayum Drak that looks pretty solid.! Usually Drag queens look way too makup and not enough queen, but you seem to have a decent ratio there!


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Feb 14, 2012)

Customisbetter said:


> Dayum Drak that looks pretty solid.! Usually Drag queens look way too makup and not enough queen, but you seem to have a decent ratio there!



Oh it'll get more severe trust me. I do prefer over-the-top styles and that's the direction I'm going. I'm still keeping a slight "pageant fish" element in honor of my drag mother but I prefer heavy makeup and whatnot.

And Ghst..how DARE you. I have yet to buy clothes. Monday I have to go to women's stores, find my size (Believed to be a 26) and go from there. Is it sad that I'm GAS'in BIGTIME..not for musical gear..but for a damn 700 pair of fake drag titties? I want them so so bad


----------



## jaretthale78 (Feb 14, 2012)

i don't want to hear no more hating on teeny boppers with tight jeans


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Feb 14, 2012)

jaretthale78 said:


> i don't want to hear no more hating on teeny boppers with tight jeans



How do they equate? Drag is an artform..those kids just look stupid


----------



## groph (Feb 14, 2012)

Drak, you turned out pretty well! Still, to look less like a man in drag, is there any way to make your nose appear less broad if you do this again? Hiding it with your hair covering half your face kind of works, but you can't rely on your hair staying that way.

I'd love to try drag out for the fun of it, but I don't exactly have a feminine face. I could lose some weight to deflate my cheeks a bit, but I have a *really* strong brow (I get it from my grandmother on my mom's side, all the men have it really bad) - my eyes look like they're in shadow all the time and if I look down slightly you can barely even see my eyes. I look sort of like a Neanderthal but I have a tiny white person nose/lips. I'd just want to see if it's possible to make me pass as a woman. Certainly wouldn't be "hot" at all since I am in no way androgynous looking, but maybe I could do a fat middle aged woman kind of look.



this is sort of freaky - he's still got a male looking wider mouth and stronger jaw but otherwise he's pretty androgynous and symmetrical which translates into an attractive "female" face. His "boobs" are a bit too high, though. No way I'd be able to do this. Maybe ss.org should have a hottest girl contest. I know some girls post on here but surely one of us girly-men can be better looking!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Feb 14, 2012)

This thread fills me with a wide spectrum of emotions.


----------



## ilyti (Feb 14, 2012)

Don't be a drag, just be a queen!

(Sorry..)


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Feb 14, 2012)

groph said:


> Drak, you turned out pretty well! Still, to look less like a man in drag, is there any way to make your nose appear less broad if you do this again? Hiding it with your hair covering half your face kind of works, but you can't rely on your hair staying that way.
> 
> I'd love to try drag out for the fun of it, but I don't exactly have a feminine face. I could lose some weight to deflate my cheeks a bit, but I have a *really* strong brow (I get it from my grandmother on my mom's side, all the men have it really bad) - my eyes look like they're in shadow all the time and if I look down slightly you can barely even see my eyes. I look sort of like a Neanderthal but I have a tiny white person nose/lips. I'd just want to see if it's possible to make me pass as a woman. Certainly wouldn't be "hot" at all since I am in no way androgynous looking, but maybe I could do a fat middle aged woman kind of look.
> 
> ...




Actually makeup contouring works wonders. I haven't completely contoured my nose yet because I tried it once and I ended up looking like one of the Jacksons. Mind you I still don't have all the appropriate makeup..so I'll still work on that. The hair is 1) put into a more feminine style for effect, and 2) a cover as I have a BITCH of a time drawing on eyebrows on that side ..I'm still learning. In one of those pics (the white eye one) the eyebrows were perfect but I cropped the pic to cut out my broad shoulders, using hair as a "smokescreen" to shadow my face where needed and take away the broadness of my shoulders. There are a million tricks in the book and they work if you know how to apply them..right now I'm learning which combination works for me. Keep in mind I'm not doing "fish" drag..so I don't want my look to be "believable" female..I'm more a fan of girls like:

Yara Sofia:






Sharon Needles (my major inspiration)





Divine:





Porcelain:





and Mimi Imfurst:







ilyti said:


> Don't be a drag, just be a queen!
> 
> (Sorry..)


 Meg...go to your room


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Feb 14, 2012)

PIHB


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Feb 14, 2012)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> PIHB



Does...that even apply here? I are confused


----------



## signalgrey (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## tacotiklah (Feb 15, 2012)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Oh it'll get more severe trust me. I do prefer over-the-top styles and that's the direction I'm going. I'm still keeping a slight "pageant fish" element in honor of my drag mother but I prefer heavy makeup and whatnot.
> 
> And Ghst..how DARE you. I have yet to buy clothes. Monday I have to go to women's stores, find my size (Believed to be a 26) and go from there. Is it sad that I'm GAS'in BIGTIME..not for musical gear..but for a damn 700 pair of fake drag titties? I want them so so bad



If you wanna know your waist size in womens:
Find your waist size in men's and subtract 20. I have a size 46 in mens, so my female waist size is 26.


----------



## Iamasingularity (Feb 15, 2012)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Is it sad that I'm GAS'in BIGTIME..not for musical gear..but for a damn 700 pair of fake drag titties? I want them so so bad


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Feb 15, 2012)

Iamasingularity said:


>



Getting a drag breastplate would keep me from having to shave my chest..I do NOT want to shave anything below my neck


----------



## Iamasingularity (Feb 15, 2012)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Getting a drag breastplate would keep me from having to shave my chest..I do NOT want to shave anything below my neck



Damnn. Had no idea they were so expensive though....


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Feb 15, 2012)

Iamasingularity said:


> Damnn. Had no idea they were so expensive though....



Being a drag queen is VERY expensive. Luckily I have hair, because wigs are expensive too. This is NOT shit you do just for shits and giggles unless you don't mind spending the cash.

Wigs = 60 dollars and up (60 if you just want a moderately good one)

Shoes = 100+ if they're good shoes

Clothes= hundreds of dollars if you don't go to a "big girls" store and pick up something. If you have a costume concept that is more couture then expect to pay. Most queens learn to sew to help keep cost down

Makeup = minimum 50 bucks and that's not even counting brushes which START at 45 bucks and you need a few of them, then there's eyelashes and whatnot

Tucking tools = a gaff is like 20, you still need duct tape etc

Shaving accessories = it's recommended that you buy and electric clipper to shave better..not cheap

Breast plates are like 700 bucks and cheaper


----------



## Iamasingularity (Feb 15, 2012)

Shieeeeeeeeeeeeet. No Tomfoolery for me then.


----------



## tacotiklah (Feb 15, 2012)

Yeah, Drak's right. This shit is expensive. Im not even doing drag type looks, just modest stuff to blend in and I'm STILL dropping coin like it's nothing. Im talking women's jeans, girl t-shirts, bras, panties, wig, makeup, and hygiene products. Not to mention socks and tennis shoes. Since I'm a fat bitch, I get charged even more for the plus sizes. Aye carrumba!!!


----------



## Iamasingularity (Feb 15, 2012)

ghstofperdition said:


> Yeah, Drak's right. This shit is expensive. Im not even doing drag type looks, just modest stuff to blend in and I'm STILL dropping coin like it's nothing. Im talking women's jeans, girl t-shirts, bras, *panties*, wig, makeup, and *hygiene products*. Not to mention socks and tennis shoes. Since I'm a fat bitch, I get charged even more for the plus sizes. Aye carrumba!!!



Arn`t panties to tight for your balls??? and Hygiene products???

Is that really neccesary? : /


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Feb 15, 2012)

Iamasingularity said:


> Arn`t panties to tight for your balls??? and Hygiene products???
> 
> Is that really neccesary? : /



If you tuck, your balls aren't a factor.

Tucking is how you get rid of your normal genital bulge to fit women's pants and whatnot.

There are two cavities in which your balls go into your body when you're very cold. You take your balls, put them back up there, with your remaining sack and penis, you "tuck" it all the way back to your ass. Now to keep it there many use duct tape and/or a gaff. A gaff is a "crotch girdle" type thing that's like super tight underwear to keep your tuck from popping out


----------



## Iamasingularity (Feb 15, 2012)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> If you tuck, your balls aren't a factor.
> 
> Tucking is how you get rid of your normal genital bulge to fit women's pants and whatnot.
> 
> There are two cavities in which your balls go into your body when you're very cold. You take your balls, put them back up there, with your remaining sack and penis, you "tuck" it all the way back to your ass. Now to keep it there many use duct tape and/or a gaff. A gaff is a "crotch girdle" type thing that's like super tight underwear to keep your tuck from popping out



Ahh I know of that but still man. Isn`t that annoying/uncomfortable and when you need to take a leak a problem?


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Feb 15, 2012)

Iamasingularity said:


> Ahh I know of that but still man. Isn`t that annoying/uncomfortable and when you need to take a leak a problem?



I have no clue..I refuse to tuck. Years ago I sat down wrong and a ball popped into it's cavity and I FREAKED THE FUCK OUT..it was the weirdest feeling ever. I've been scarred and I'm hoping to use other methods to avoid tucking.

From what pro drag queens say, it's not uncomfortable once you're used to it, and having to pee IS a bit of a problem, but you just pee before you tuck and try not to drink a lot.


----------



## Iamasingularity (Feb 15, 2012)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> I have no clue..I refuse to tuck. Years ago I sat down wrong and a ball popped into it's cavity and I FREAKED THE FUCK OUT..it was the weirdest feeling ever. I've been scarred and I'm hoping to use other methods to avoid tucking.
> 
> From what pro drag queens say, it's not uncomfortable once you're used to it, and having to pee IS a bit of a problem, but you just pee before you tuck and try not to drink a lot.



Sounds like a fucking nightmare. I know I`m not gonna be messing around with them balls. Damn. Didn`t know Drag queens went to such lengths, I guess that why they`re pros though.


----------



## tacotiklah (Feb 16, 2012)

Iamasingularity said:


> Arn`t panties to tight for your balls??? and Hygiene products???
> 
> Is that really neccesary? : /



Well for me the hygiene stuff is necessary. People forget to SMELL like a girl, plus you need to take care of your skin. Especially in the face since makeup can clog your pores and give you acne. And nobody is attracted to a girl with alligator skin. So that involves various lotions, creams, and perfumes. And Im not really even a girly girl. I just have to do this shit if I want to blend in better. The difference between drak and I is that Im trying to look like your average metalhead girl, and Drak is aiming for more extravagant stuff. Most of my clothes are jeans and tshirts, with only one cute top and two pencil skirts for going out to a bar or something. The rest is just casual wear.

As for panties, there are crossdressing lines that give you a little more room to tuck your junk by your trunk. I have huge thighs, so I have to be VERY careful when I walk and sit. To give you an idea of how careful I gotta be, imagine two large, angry pythons surrounding your balls at all times. One false move, and they'll squeeze 'em right off you... 
Most of the time I don't bother tucking, unless I'm wearing a skirt. My new boot-cut jeans actually have plenty of space in that area so tucking isn't necessary. But I probably need to learn to get used to it.
As for peeing, there ARE techniques where you can tuck so that the tip of your dick is exposed so that you can pee while sitting. Im looking into this myself actually...


----------



## tacotiklah (Feb 16, 2012)

groph said:


> Drak, you turned out pretty well! Still, to look less like a man in drag, is there any way to make your nose appear less broad if you do this again? Hiding it with your hair covering half your face kind of works, but you can't rely on your hair staying that way.
> 
> I'd love to try drag out for the fun of it, but I don't exactly have a feminine face. I could lose some weight to deflate my cheeks a bit, but I have a *really* strong brow (I get it from my grandmother on my mom's side, all the men have it really bad) - my eyes look like they're in shadow all the time and if I look down slightly you can barely even see my eyes. I look sort of like a Neanderthal but I have a tiny white person nose/lips. I'd just want to see if it's possible to make me pass as a woman. Certainly wouldn't be "hot" at all since I am in no way androgynous looking, but maybe I could do a fat middle aged woman kind of look.
> 
> ...




Dude, go for it! It IS a lot of work and kinda expensive, but it's a blast and thrill like no other. And Im down for the first annual miss sso paegent.


----------



## GATA4 (Feb 17, 2012)

I immediately thought of the God Forbid vocalist when I looked at your "Stock Drakkar" photo


----------



## tacotiklah (Feb 18, 2012)

More pics for your fap....er viewing pleasure....:


----------



## Dead Undead (Feb 19, 2012)

Well, damn, now I'm getting a bunch of fucked up ads everywhere.


----------



## Garrett (Feb 19, 2012)

this thread is throwing me for a loop emotionally.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Feb 19, 2012)

So I fixed my eyebrows..and managed to paint my face in record time last night..and then forgot to take pics. Ah well. "Black Morticia" has been achieved. I'm rather proud of myself. Now comes the buying of the heels and whatnot..so there will be more pictures soon.


----------



## tacotiklah (Feb 19, 2012)

Myprophecy said:


> this thread is throwing me for a loop emotionally.



Why is that?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 19, 2012)

Between this and the brony thread I am very very confused as to whats going on


----------



## Garrett (Feb 19, 2012)

ghstofperdition said:


> Why is that?


 Exactly what stealth said. Its so out of the norm.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Feb 19, 2012)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Speaking of which..latest attempt at higher eyebrows and eyes more suited to what I'm after
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Sends to friend*

" duude.... fap fap fap fap fap...."

" Um you know that's a guy right? :rofl"

" DA FUCK!?"

Priceless


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Feb 19, 2012)

GuitaristOfHell said:


> *Sends to friend*
> 
> " duude.... fap fap fap fap fap...."
> 
> ...





Please tell me that actually happened


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 19, 2012)

Im totally doing that once you get a bit further along. Itll be hilarious because the only time people suspect it is when the person is thai


----------



## tacotiklah (Feb 19, 2012)

Myprophecy said:


> Exactly what stealth said. Its so out of the norm.



There is no such thing as norm. It's a lie we tell ourselves to feel safe and comfortable. 

And the only way you all can get used to things like this, is if you are around it more. Personally, I'd love to see some more people get in on this...


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 19, 2012)

There is definately such a thing as a norm, in fact there are proscriptive amd prescriptive norms. Then of course William Graham Sumner identified two additional types of norms called Mores and Folkways.


/explorer










Im just busting your balls


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Feb 19, 2012)

...I'm a large black man dressing to look like some weird female-esque goth creature..not normal..but that's what makes it so good. Staccia Tori Rape may be many things..normal is not one of them


----------



## tacotiklah (Feb 20, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Im just busting your balls



Im pretty sure I mentioned somewhere that I don't want that kind of surgery....  


Surely Drak and I aren't the only fans of women's fashion on here. Who else has the balls here to pretend they don't have any and look like someone's hot gf?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 21, 2012)

Yo fuck you guys, I was doing this well before either of you


----------



## tacotiklah (Feb 22, 2012)

Would explain those pics you sent to Randy a bit better... 
*fappage lvl: OVER 9000!!!*

So you're the asian in the middle right?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 22, 2012)

...


----------



## tacotiklah (Feb 22, 2012)

I knew that. Just bustin your balls brah...  


Hey Drak, have you had fun with eyeliner yet? There is no more irritating sensation than applying eyeliner. ESPECIALLY liquid eyeliner. Ok maybe gaffs are more irritating, but goddamn does it tickle the shit out of my eyes and I can't stop blinking and tearing up. Which of course makes the eyeliner run and ruins my makeup. Which means I get to wash my face and start all over. 

But when done right, my eyes look gorgeous and really pop out.


----------



## MFB (Feb 22, 2012)

To be fair, theres 3 asians in the middle, so "that one in the middle" is still rather vague


----------



## tacotiklah (Feb 22, 2012)

MFB said:


> To be fair, theres 3 asians in the middle, so "that one in the middle" is still rather vague




That's the joke. We all know mehtab is white, so that was my counter-trolling to his ball-buster from earlier. 

That said, mad props to Mehtab for rockin' the dress and sombrero!


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Feb 22, 2012)

ghstofperdition said:


> That's the joke. We all know mehtab is white, so that was my counter-trolling to his ball-buster from earlier.
> 
> That said, mad props to Mehtab for rockin' the dress and sombrero!



White?


But no..I haven't gotten eyeliner yet. I need to..that and some false lashes..oh the fun


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 22, 2012)

Yea i just love crayons


----------



## tacotiklah (Feb 22, 2012)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> White?
> 
> 
> But no..I haven't gotten eyeliner yet. I need to..that and some false lashes..oh the fun




I know this sounds awkward and almost hypocritical coming from a transwoman, but I can't stand false eyelashes and I really don't like to use too much stuff that looks "fake". I'm something of a naturalist, and prefer to work harder to make what I already have look passable. I don't even like wigs, but am forced to use them due to pre-mature balding. 

Still I've gotten compliments on my makeup skills and how quickly I've picked it up. The hidden talents we discover...


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Feb 22, 2012)

ghstofperdition said:


> I know this sounds awkward and almost hypocritical coming from a transwoman, but I can't stand false eyelashes and I really don't like to use too much stuff that looks "fake". I'm something of a naturalist, and prefer to work harder to make what I already have look passable. I don't even like wigs, but am forced to use them due to pre-mature balding.
> 
> Still I've gotten compliments on my makeup skills and how quickly I've picked it up. The hidden talents we discover...



I know right? Drag queens are complimenting me on my mug and how good I am at it. I'm pleased


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Mar 1, 2012)

Bump for progress pics. Now using a skin foundation that lightens my tone just a little..I like it. Trying a feathered (flared) eyeshadow shape as well. Not sure how I feel about it yet
















BADLY photo-touchup done by a friend..I still thought it was cute


----------



## Fiction (Mar 1, 2012)




----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Mar 4, 2012)

New makeup..and actual brushes in which to apply.











And this one is just to pull the hair back and show the makeup.




"I got bored..so I became a bird's nest..."


----------



## troyguitar (Mar 4, 2012)

Fun thread. I did something similar for Halloween 2010 but less intense. I only went for 'regular chick' and spent about a month and $200 preparing (I borrowed a lot of things from gf so didn't have to buy that much). It was fun but I kind of lost interest anymore after gaining 30 lbs and starting to lose my hair


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Mar 4, 2012)

troyguitar said:


> Fun thread. I did something similar for Halloween 2010 but less intense. I only went for 'regular chick' and spent about a month and $200 preparing (I borrowed a lot of things from gf so didn't have to buy that much). It was fun but I kind of lost interest anymore after gaining 30 lbs and starting to lose my hair



Gained weight? Even better! You won't have to pad..push up the chest, hold with tape and a bra, contour and bam..instant titties. As for losing hair? Who cares!? Wigs are the solution


----------



## Alpenglow (Mar 4, 2012)

Man, after reading through this thread, what the fuckery is filling my mind. Respect for having the balls (ooh a pun) for doing what you're doing, but damn I would never even attempt to do that. 

At least your thread title was completely accurate!


----------



## tacotiklah (Mar 5, 2012)

I still can't understand people's aversion to this. 
Clothes have no gender, only what we mentally assign them. If you have a cute dress, rock that shit like the casbah and save plenty of middle fingers for the haters.


----------



## decypher (Mar 7, 2012)

I think that the reactions so far have been very cool. And kudos to Drakkar and yourself for being that open. Clothing can show anything from masculinity, trendwhorism, bad taste, grace, feminism, good taste and so much more........ pick whatever you're comfortable with and just do it.

You have a point with trying new stuff and there's a reason why so many gay guys like kilts (well they just wanna grab...), although the gay scene is just as conservative with their chaps, jockstraps and other stuff, it's all repetition, image and fashion ideals. yawn


----------



## tacotiklah (Mar 7, 2012)

That's true. I just see a lot of "wtf" comments and am laughing because I can't understand why. But I agree, you guys are still awesome and accepting!  


And Stacci honey, you are lookin good girl!!!


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Mar 8, 2012)

ghstofperdition said:


> That's true. I just see a lot of "wtf" comments and am laughing because I can't understand why. But I agree, you guys are still awesome and accepting!
> 
> 
> And Stacci honey, you are lookin good girl!!!



Thanks. Attempted a more realistic "fish" look tonight. Quick pics before I wiped it off and went to bed





















I normally don't care for fish but it's practice. Btw..clock the Dying Fetus shirt


----------



## tacotiklah (Mar 8, 2012)

Cute! 
I'll contribute another pic:





I look MUCH more attractive as a girl I think...


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Mar 10, 2012)

ghstofperdition said:


> Cute!
> I'll contribute another pic:
> 
> 
> ...



Tried out tits tonight...Like?


----------



## tacotiklah (Mar 11, 2012)

Yes ma'am! 
Still need to get more comfortable in my own skin before I try showing off anything, but damn you can do fish well. I'm really curious how your fully done persona will look now...


----------



## kostein (Mar 12, 2012)

this thread rules


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## Waelstrum (Mar 12, 2012)

Looking good


----------



## tacotiklah (Mar 12, 2012)

Still waiting for Karl Hungus to join us in this. Though admittedly her geek girl look outdoes my fat barbara bush look.


----------



## Lady Gaga (Mar 13, 2012)

ghstofperdition said:


> Still waiting for Karl Hungus to join us in this. Though admittedly her geek girl look outdoes my fat barbara bush look.



Karla not-so-Hungus won't be joining us I'm afraid, will I do?  

(this is the name I'm using over on MG.org these days)

Right, here's a before and after for you guys.









Alas I know almost nothing about drag, I don't wear makeup, and I pretty much just wear jeans, Tshirts and docs all the time. I'm quite the tomboy to be honest, and between me and my girlfriend, I'm definitely the butch one.


----------



## tacotiklah (Mar 13, 2012)

Don't feel bad hun! 
I rock jeans and t-shirts all the time too. Though I'm more insistent on make-up since I have a.....shall we say....manly face. Not very andro at all. So I gotta hide the mug while I prepare my wallet for an extreme raping to get FFS (facial feminization surgery) done. The hope is after it gets done and heals up, I won't have to use nearly as much makeup to still pass. Which is just fine for me since I really am not that high maintenance and this whole "fabulous" thing is rather taxing on my normal 'don't give a fuck' self. 

I won't lie though, the minute I saw that Lady Gaga posted in here, I was like, "Fuck, we're so getting trolled...."


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Mar 13, 2012)

......I'm still the sexiest......


----------



## tacotiklah (Mar 13, 2012)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> ......I'm still the sexiest......



Indeed. You have the definitely classy, elegant goth look down pat. I look at it and think, "Not sure if I want to bone, or run away screaming for fear of losing my soul..."

Nicely done!


----------



## Lady Gaga (Mar 14, 2012)

ghstofperdition said:


> Don't feel bad hun!
> I rock jeans and t-shirts all the time too. Though I'm more insistent on make-up since I have a.....shall we say....manly face. Not very andro at all. So I gotta hide the mug while I prepare my wallet for an extreme raping to get FFS (facial feminization surgery) done. The hope is after it gets done and heals up, I won't have to use nearly as much makeup to still pass. Which is just fine for me since I really am not that high maintenance and this whole "fabulous" thing is rather taxing on my normal 'don't give a fuck' self.
> 
> I won't lie though, the minute I saw that Lady Gaga posted in here, I was like, "Fuck, we're so getting trolled...."



Hey, just wondering, how long have you been on hormones for? 'cos it may be a bit premature to be thinking of facial surgery yet. It's a good idea to give it about 2 years to let hormones work their magic before deciding on any major surgery.


----------



## tacotiklah (Mar 15, 2012)

Lady Gaga said:


> Hey, just wondering, how long have you been on hormones for? 'cos it may be a bit premature to be thinking of facial surgery yet. It's a good idea to give it about 2 years to let hormones work their magic before deciding on any major surgery.




I'm not on HRT yet. I haven't done anything more than shave, find good clothes, and work on my makeup. I have had gynecomastia since high school, so although my bra gives a bit of padding, those titties are all mine and all natural; exactly as I want them. However, outside of HRT, I haven't really decided 100% on anything as I want to read up and learn more about it first. I'm 100% against SRS at the moment, but am 100% for HRT. However I've put even that on hold since it lowers your sperm count (for obvious reasons) and I want kids. If my GID worsens, then I will bite the bullet and have some sperm frozen and stored before jumping onto the HRT wagon.

Edit:
Yeah, here's some more info in HRT (hormone replacement therapy) in regards to transgenders...
http://www.t-vox.org/index.php?title=Hormone_replacement_therapy_(MTF)

Thank god for sperm banks. Though personally, I'm something of a naturalist, and wanna try doing it the "old fashioned way" first. The idea of getting started on HRT soon has been more and more on my mind lately, so I'm glad that I have some sort of "fail-safe" option to do so...


----------



## tacotiklah (Mar 16, 2012)

My first attempt at using red lipstick. It's kind of a no-no since it often screams "Slut!", but I figured what the hell. You only live life once...


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Mar 16, 2012)

ghstofperdition said:


> My first attempt at using red lipstick. It's kind of a no-no since it often screams "Slut!", but I figured what the hell. You only live life once...



Oh honey..blue eye shadow and reddish lipstick? I'm all for red lipstick, but it has to fit the theme


----------



## tacotiklah (Mar 16, 2012)

Like I said, you only live once, so while I know it's impasse to do, I did it just for the experience. Worse crimes have been committed against fashion.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Mar 16, 2012)

ghstofperdition said:


> Like I said, you only live once, so while I know it's impasse to do, I did it just for the experience. Worse crimes have been committed against fashion.



So true,...and my pics are proof


----------



## tacotiklah (Mar 16, 2012)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> So true,...and my pics are proof




Nah, you actually picked up on it REALLY quickly. I have the eyeshadow, blush and lipstick down, but I need more work with the eyeliner. I could probably work on contouring and a few other things to get the overall look better too.

And for shits and giggles, I took a COGIATI test a few minutes ago and scored this:
Your COGIATI result value is: 220 Which means that you fall within the following category:
COGIATI classification FOUR, PROBABLE TRANSSEXUAL

I'm likely to get the full transsexual diagnosis, despite the fact that I still have noticable masculine traits. I knew it, although I continue to get crap from some of the trans community for my aversion to SRS. Damn it feels good to be vindicated... 

For any closeted people here that wanna give it a shot, here it is:
http://transsexual.org/cogiati_english.html


Note that it's not meant to replace speaking to a gender therapist, but it's a good compass for you in trying to organize your thoughts if you're still confused. Note that this is meant for male-to-females and not for female-to-males.


Edit:
Back to the fap-worthy pics!!!


----------



## Necris (Mar 16, 2012)

ghstofperdition said:


> And for shits and giggles, I took a COGIATI test a few minutes ago and scored this:
> Your COGIATI result value is: 220 Which means that you fall within the following category:
> COGIATI classification FOUR, PROBABLE TRANSSEXUAL
> 
> ...


I took it, got a 210. COGIATI is a fun word to say.


----------



## tacotiklah (Mar 16, 2012)

Really? 

Let's see the pics!


----------



## Waelstrum (Mar 16, 2012)

I did it too, it said I was a feminine male. Seems accurate.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Mar 16, 2012)

Says I'm androgynous..having both characteristics..sounds about right I suppose.


----------



## Lady Gaga (Mar 18, 2012)

ghstofperdition said:


> I'm not on HRT yet. I haven't done anything more than shave, find good clothes, and work on my makeup. I have had gynecomastia since high school, so although my bra gives a bit of padding, those titties are all mine and all natural; exactly as I want them. However, outside of HRT, I haven't really decided 100% on anything as I want to read up and learn more about it first. I'm 100% against SRS at the moment, but am 100% for HRT. However I've put even that on hold since it lowers your sperm count (for obvious reasons) and I want kids. If my GID worsens, then I will bite the bullet andi have some sperm frozen and stored before jumping onto the HRT wagon.
> 
> Edit:
> Yeah, here's some more info in HRT (hormone replacement therapy) in regards to transgenders...
> ...



HRT is quite amazing, I've been on estrogen for over 8 months now, and the effects on your body are just incredible. My whole body shape has been changing drastically, all of the upper body muscle I had has just been melting away, my neck and shoulders look so much different now. Hormones effect everything, things you wouldn't even think of. My tastes have changed a lot, like I used to love jalepenos but now I can't stand them, I don't like the taste of some beers I used to love. Also, before HRT I could never wear socks in bed, I would be too warm, but now my feet are always cold. It's crazy just to think how hormones effect every little thing about your body. It's a hell of an experience, and my body is now a completely different thing compared to what it was and its still changing. I couldn't be happier. 

Not to put too fine a point on it, hormones would be a massive change in your life. I'm fairly indifferent about SRS though, so don't worry about that. But with hormone treatment, FFS might not be needed at all. 

Have a look at this:


----------



## Lady Gaga (Mar 18, 2012)




----------



## tacotiklah (Mar 18, 2012)

OMG!!! 

That is a massive, powerful change...
Yeah, I really want that. I've been looking to contact some shrinks to see if I can't find somebody to help me. Only found one trans-friendly doctor out here and she isn't a psychiatrist, but rather a doctor with a PsyD degree, so she isn't able to prescribe HRT. She just helps with counseling to those transitioning so that they can deal with things. Not what I need.
I can only hope that I have the same degree of success as you girl! Goddamn.....


----------



## Lady Gaga (Mar 18, 2012)

ghstofperdition said:


> OMG!!!
> 
> That is a massive, powerful change...
> Yeah, I really want that. I've been looking to contact some shrinks to see if I can't find somebody to help me. Only found one trans-friendly doctor out here and she isn't a psychiatrist, but rather a doctor with a PsyD degree, so she isn't able to prescribe HRT. She just helps with counseling to those transitioning so that they can deal with things. Not what I need.
> I can only hope that I have the same degree of success as you girl! Goddamn.....



go to reddit and ask on the trans sections about informed consent clinics in your area.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Mar 23, 2012)

UPDATE:

I started a youtube channel documenting my journey into the drag world. Lots of videos coming, including vids from members of my drag family The Haus Ov Filth!
StacciaToriRape - YouTube


----------



## tacotiklah (Mar 23, 2012)

I dig the first two videos, and the music for them is thoroughly headbangable.


----------



## Waelstrum (Mar 24, 2012)

Oh, now I get the name 

When I first read it I thought you were going to attack British Conservatives.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Mar 24, 2012)

I think this thread shows that the people on this forum are some of the most accepting people on the planet. I've never seen anything like this in my life, and to see everyone accept it is amazing. It's inspirational actually.


----------



## Faine (Mar 28, 2012)

Hello there, any updates on dat makeup???


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (May 12, 2012)

Faine said:


> Hello there, any updates on dat makeup???



Why yes..I have my drag outfit for halloween decided and I have to post some new pics. Until I do..BEHOLD THE POWER OF DRAG


----------



## Cynic (May 13, 2012)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Thanks. Attempted a more realistic "fish" look tonight. Quick pics before I wiped it off and went to bed
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I prefer the use of make-up here.


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle (May 15, 2012)

This thread is literally the only reason I've signed back into this site


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (May 15, 2012)

E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


> This thread is literally the only reason I've signed back into this site



 Where the FUCK have you been?


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle (May 19, 2012)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Where the FUCK have you been?



Busy with university, to be honest - finally got some time off now though  loving the photos, wish I could come see your show this autumn...


----------

